# In Win D frame



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 12, 2013)

Just wondered if Dave or anyone else has had their hands on this? What's it like?











http://www.techspot.com/review/677-inwin-dframe-red-case/


----------



## natr0n (Jul 12, 2013)

Scaffolding case we meet yet again !


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 12, 2013)

Tigger, our very own SneekyPeet did a review over at TweakTown. 

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/53...ed-edition-open-air-chassis-review/index.html

You might give him a PM regarding his thoughts on the case. Of course going through the review will most certainly give you an idea on his thoughts.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 12, 2013)

TPU review by DarkSaber here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/InWin/D-Frame/

I'm very likely to pick one up myself, like it a lot.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 12, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> TPU review by DarkSaber here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/InWin/D-Frame/
> 
> I'm very likely to pick one up myself, like it a lot.



I totally spaced out the fact that TPU had a review of it as well.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 12, 2013)

I know it's expensive, but it does look good.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 12, 2013)

If I had one, I would hang it on my wall above my monitor.


----------



## Zumbu (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anyone have a picture of, possibility to take a picture of, or know where to find a picture of the B-01 (bottom framework of the chassis).
I bought myself red&black one, and are missing that part. Contacted the place where I bought it, and now I need a picture to show what part they shall send. Problem is, I cannot find a picture of it anywhere, and because I miss it, I obviously cannot take a picture myself.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 29, 2013)

Zumbu said:


> Does anyone have a picture of, possibility to take a picture of, or know where to find a picture of the B-01 (bottom framework of the chassis).
> I bought myself red&black one, and are missing that part. Contacted the place where I bought it, and now I need a picture to show what part they shall send. Problem is, I cannot find a picture of it anywhere, and because I miss it, I obviously cannot take a picture myself.



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/InWin/D-Frame/3.html

Hope that has what your looking for.


----------



## Zumbu (Jul 29, 2013)

james888 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/InWin/D-Frame/3.html
> 
> Hope that has what your looking for.



Ah! yes! Thanks!


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 29, 2013)

Reminds me too much of a portable generator.  For those of you who haven't had to listen to a damn generator all day to run your saws, it is not a pleasant recollection.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 29, 2013)

It would be cool to suspend this thing (with a computer in it, of course) with fishing line from the cieling in the middle of a room lol


----------



## erixx (Jul 29, 2013)

haha.

Not as beautiful as the H-Frame (grin grin) but certainly more practical (but cable management-wise impossible to hide anything!)


----------



## Vario (Jul 29, 2013)

erixx said:


> haha.
> 
> Not as beautiful as the H-Frame (grin grin) but certainly more practical (but cable management-wise impossible to hide anything!)



Its not bad cable management wise.  I watched some detailed build videos on youtube with this case and it is clever with the wiring conduits.


----------



## erixx (Jul 30, 2013)

cable management is basically route and HIDE. Here is nowhere to hide, being a transparent "case". Most of your cables will be behind the mobo plate, under a transparent side panel, not nice if you have the case on your left side. The H-Frame is looking the same from right and left...

That makes me think: why not make "armourshields" like Asus SAbertooth mobo, but for the "embedding" of cables inside our cases...


----------



## Vario (Jul 30, 2013)

erixx said:


> cable management is basically route and HIDE. Here is nowhere to hide, being a transparent "case". Most of your cables will be behind the mobo plate, under a transparent side panel, not nice if you have the case on your left side. The H-Frame is looking the same from right and left...
> 
> That makes me think: why not make "armourshields" like Asus SAbertooth mobo, but for the "embedding" of cables inside our cases...



Well cables can be made to look good too so I guess its all in what you put in... I tried sleeving cables for the first time a few weeks ago and I broke a few practice connectors... not gonna bother again LOL


----------

